# How to file U.S. Taxes with Certificate of Coverage



## Andrea92x (Dec 18, 2015)

Hello all,

I'm trying to file my tax returns online. I'm a US Citizen with permanent residence in the UK. I'm self employed here working as a 'YouTuber' and pay taxes/NIC to UK.

My question is:
Do I actually _need _to attach a copy of my Certificate of Coverage (to avoid U.S. self employment tax) and if so - is there a way to file tax returns online and attach items to the return? 

If I do not _have _to attach said certificate, what is the best way to file to state that I am exempt from U.S. self employment tax?

Thank you in advance for any help!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've moved you over to the Expat Tax section of the forum because those living in the US don't generally have much experience filing with "overseas" issues like the certificate of coverage thing.



> Do I actually need to attach a copy of my Certificate of Coverage (to avoid U.S. self employment tax) and if so - is there a way to file tax returns online and attach items to the return?


Apparently, if you try to file online using the IRS' FreeFile system, I don't think you can attach additional documents like this. You might try one of the eFile sites to see if one of the commercial tax filing systems can include your certificate with your filing- or you could try filing online and simply not including the certificate - but keep it handy in the event they come back to you with the question. I don't know how strictly they control for that these days.



> If I do not have to attach said certificate, what is the best way to file to state that I am exempt from U.S. self employment tax?


If you don't have to attach the certificate, then try e-filing as I mentioned above. Otherwise the easiest way to file might simply be to file on paper and mail in a copy of your certificate with the return. There are a number of circumstances where overseas taxpayers can't e-file for various reasons, and mailing the return in in paper form always works.


----------



## Usuktaxes (3 mo ago)

Andrea92x said:


> Hello all, I'm trying to file my tax returns online. I'm a US Citizen with permanent residence in the UK. I'm self employed here working as a 'YouTuber' and pay taxes/NIC to UK. My question is: Do I actually _need _to attach a copy of my Certificate of Coverage (to avoid U.S. self employment tax) and if so - is there a way to file tax returns online and attach items to the return? If I do not _have _to attach said certificate, what is the best way to file to state that I am exempt from U.S. self employment tax? Thank you in advance for any help!!


 Did you get an answer to this? I'm in the exact same situation and I don't know how to file in order to indicate the totalization agreement.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Some of the efiling partners will allow you to add attachments to your return. Not plugging them, but I know that OLT does.


----------

